# Green Terrors



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Came home to find a pile of eggs and a VERY fierce female defending the nest.

At the time I had 2 other females in the tank, but I had to take them out Friday morning because the male had them in the corner and was beating the crap out of them.

The male is patrolling the outer edge of the nest now, the female chases him away whenever he tries to come into the nesting area.

The male has amazing colors, so I'm hoping for some good looking offspring.

I will try and take some pics, but there is a little algae on the tank wall, and the parents freak out when I get close to the tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

We have wigglers this morning!!

Picked up some first bites on my way to work as well as some slightly larger fry food for when they are ready for it.

The male is a beauty! Should be some good lookin babies!!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)




----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I know... I know...

I have a decent Android camera, so I will try to take a few shots...

BUT, I have some algae problems, and some very edgy parents so it might not work out so well...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man, that's awesome.
It's very exciting to have a spawn.

How many wigglers would you say you have?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'd say nearly 100. Looks like they all hatched.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's extremely cool.
Lookin' forward to some pics.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratz ... that sounds like a blast to watch!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

OK, yous asked for it...















Daddy








Mommy (wouldn't let me get a good shot)








Wigglers are in there somewhere, I swear. I have old crappy gravel, and algae problems, so you really can't see anything

When they start swimming and I can clean up the tank I will post better pics.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I finally post some pics, and nobody comments...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol Bake. they look good. too bad you had to get rid of the others but at least you have a good pair. hopefully the fry grow pretty fast for you and healthy so you can share some more pics with us in the near future.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Now thats a nice looking male you have there!! I cant wait to see the fry when they have more size.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nice looking GT
the gravel matches









any new updates? are the fry hatched yet?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Central said:


> nice looking GT
> the gravel matches
> 
> 
> ...


They hatched Sunday. Still wiggling, not really swimming yet, but hopefully in another day or so they will rise up out of the nasty gravel.

I will try and get some more pics when they get a little bigger, right now my droid phone cam can't really get any shots of them.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you going to remove the fry form the tank or leave them in the tank with the parents?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

sadboy said:


> Are you going to remove the fry form the tank or leave them in the tank with the parents?


Well, I have been thinking about that...

I don't have any other tanks up and running, but I think I'm gonna put together a 10G setup and quick cycle with Bio Spira and remove them when the tank is ready...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

sounds like a good idea.....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's so awesome man...

I'll be following this thread to see pics as they grow!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Are these kids from the kids of the ones Ace got a long while back? The True Green terrors?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that male is gorgeous. congrats on them breeding. although a serious change of substrate is required


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice man.Look forward to watching them grow out......


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Are these kids from the kids of the ones Ace got a long while back? The True Green terrors?


These came from George at SA.

They were wild caught in Northern Peru so there is a good chance they are "real" green terrors.

The fry are all over the place now, and mom and dad look like they might spawn again soon...

Oh babies!!


----------

